# Menü erstellen



## Davide300 (1. November 2007)

Ich bekomme kein Menü hin und mit Google finde ich nichts.


----------



## Teambeta (2. November 2007)

Meine Glaskugel ist nicht sauber, ich kann nicht durchgucken.

Geht's etwas genauer?


----------



## Roman-studios (2. November 2007)

Teambeta hat gesagt.:


> Meine Glaskugel ist nicht sauber, ich kann nicht durchgucken.
> 
> Geht's etwas genauer?



Er hat völlig recht worum gehts überhaupt?


----------



## MiMi (2. November 2007)

Sag bitte, genau worum es geht, und zeige was du schon versucht hast. Wenigstens nen bisschen Code wirst du ja haben. Dann kann dir auch geholfen werden


----------



## Roman-studios (2. November 2007)

Wie soll man ein Brot ohne Mehl backen


----------



## MiMi (2. November 2007)

Er wollte wohl ein fertiges Programm, hat gemerkt das es das hier net gibt und iss off gegangen


----------



## Roman-studios (2. November 2007)

Woher weisst du das


----------



## MiMi (2. November 2007)

Das er off ist? Sein Maennchen vom Profil ist rot ^^


----------



## Roman-studios (2. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Er wollte wohl ein fertiges Programm, hat gemerkt das es das hier net gibt und iss off gegangen



Nein das 

Das mit dem roten Teil weiss ich auch


----------



## MiMi (2. November 2007)

Das weiss ich net, es war ne schaetzung (darum auch der smily), weil wenn er es versucht haette, haette er ja auch code gepostet bzw waere online geblieben um auf antwort zu warten


----------



## Davide300 (4. November 2007)

Nein ich will nur wissen wo und was ich in mein GUI Script einfügen muss um ein Menü mit Datei Bearbeiten Hilfe usw. bekomme.


----------



## Dr_Bakterium (28. November 2007)

Dazu brauchst du API-Funktionen wie *CreateMenu* und *InsertMenuItem* usw.


----------



## Maxro (1. Dezember 2007)

Oder du nutz ein platform unabhäniges Framework bzw eine Klassen Libary wie QT , GTK oder wxWidgets  mit denen kannst du unteranderem eine GUI programmieren und noch einige mehr sachen machen.


----------

